# Birth of Psalm and Zoya video was on Discovery Health channel!



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

IT WAS SO COOL!!! I've never seen it before. It was on a show called Amazing Births. Of course it was heavily edited and a narrator had to make it seem like they were in a lot of danger.









But it was so amazing! I loved how mom caught her own baby each time and laid them on the floor underneath herself. She was all stroking them and talking to them.







:

And nobody was there to intrude with cord clamping and suctioning and all that crap.


----------



## UnskulinMama (Nov 1, 2005)

Ooooh I agree, dispite the annoying narrator, it was SUCH a great video!

I had it saved on my DVR for over a year but I think DH deleted it recently, not realizing I still wanted it. I was so sad!


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

I still can't find it online, they seem to have removed it! I've heard about it too!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I did't see that one, but I did see an "Amazing Births" where a mom gave birth in the ocean. It was REALLY cool! Of course, it was followed with the "baby born in the car in the way to the hospital" which was not nearly as cool.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, this episode also had those kind of stories. One the baby was born and they were all freaking out because they believed that the cord needed to be cut as soon as possible and they didn't have anything sterile to clamp or cut with. Like the baby is going to die if they don't cut the cord.


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

I saw this show, too! It was awesome!


----------

